# DH/FR mtb full mask helmet vs. motorcyle dirt bike helmet ??



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

I've been shopping for full face helmets and was wondering what the difference is between a good DH/FR full face helmet and a dirtbike full face helmet? I was looking at a Specialized then went to a motorcycle store to see some motocross ones and couldn't tell the difference except that motorcycle helmets had slightly less ventalation, more pads, and were DOT approved. Heat isn't that much of an issue for me since I will only use it for ski resort type riding where there is not much pedeling involved.

I'm considering a motorcycle helmet because they are DOT approved so I can also use it at the track w/ my car or if/when I get an ATV.

Any input??


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Typically, a DOT helmet is rated higher than a standard MTB helmet, which means the level or force of impact to injury ratio is higher with the DOT than a standard MTB. Personally, this year after seeing the abuse that me and my buds helmets were taking and how our level of riding is getting, I opted for the DOT this year.

Here is some reading regarding DOT standard:
http://dot-helmet.motorhelmets.com/

Here is some reading on MTB standards:
http://www.bhsi.org/standard.htm


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

That's some good info. Thanks


----------



## Pyro (May 6, 2004)

ANy first hand experience with the difference??


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Pyro said:


> ANy first hand experience with the difference??


it hurts a whole lot less when i lawndart with my moto helmet than when i lawndart with my 661. so i never wear my 661 anymore, i just don't feel safe in it


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Fox & Answer are both DOT and bike rated.*

Better to have just one helmet with the same level of protection.


----------

